# 68 1600-2 Brake Master Cylinder options



## Joe__Sterling (May 24, 2009)

Hello, I just recently purchased this lovely '68 1600-2. Cant wait to drive her and give her some love.










Anyways onto the issue.
My master is mounted on the pedal box with the remote booster, its seized in the depressed position. I need to rebuild it or locate a new one. But thats proving next to impossible for me.
Can 69+ masters be retrofitted? I know it has an extra 2 outlets, maybe plug those with bleeders and just run the two?

Any help is appreciated.
Thanks in advance!

Picture of the master in question:



Diagram of early cars set up for anyone who may have not seen it before










Im looking for the part on the bottom right.


----------

